# Los Lonely Boys



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Canadian Dates:

Sun Mar 30 08 08:00 PM*|*Richmond, BC
Venue: River Rock Casino
Address: 8811 River Road, Richmond, BC, V6X3P8, CA
Details: Details TBA!

Tue Apr 01 08 08:00 PM*|*Edmonton, AB
Venue: Myer Horowitz Theatre
Address: 8900 114 St., Edmonton, AB, T6G 2J7, CA
Details: Tickets on sale February 1st!

Wed Apr 02 08 08:00 PM*|*Calgary, AB
Venue: Whiskey Nightclub
Address: 341 10th Ave., Calgary, AB, T2R 0A5, CA
Details: Tickets on sale February 1st!

Thu Apr 03 08 08:00 PM*|*Saskatoon, SK
Venue: Saskatoon Dakota Dunes Casino 8pm
Address: 204 Dakota Dunes Way, Site 507, Saskatoon, SK, CA
Details: Details TBA!

Fri Apr 04 08 08:00 PM*|*Regina, SK
Venue: Casino Regina Show Lounge
Address: 1880 Saskatchewan Drive, Regina, SK, S4P0A8, CA
Details: www.casinoregina.com


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Man, I'd like to go see them! I wonder what it would be like seeing them in the River Rock...
-Mikey


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Regina here I come!


----------

